# Who’s the cutest boy villager you have & why?



## applesauc3 (Jul 7, 2020)

I am trying to get a new male villager just because I have a lot of ladies on my island 

can you guys pitch me some adorable boy villagers? and why they’re you’re faves?

Pics included would be awesome so I don’t have to google a million times since I’m on my phone hehe!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jul 7, 2020)

I really like Huck, Tom and Chester! I think they are all super cute. However I would say Chester is an "acquired taste" because he might look a little weird to some people. I personally think he is super cute. Tom is also kind of an acquired taste because some people find him weird looking too (he's the one in my profile pic).

If I had to recommend one to you though it would definitely be *Huck*!!! His little smirk is just _so adorable _and his little froggy legs and arms are too cute. I just love how little he is. Also his hobby is fitness, so its really funny seeing him in those sports glasses and holding those big barbells.  Here is a google picture of him! I can give you more personal pictures of him on my island if you want too.
_


_
He is a really cute & chill dude, 10/10 would recommend
Bonus fact: when you give him a present and he makes the surprise face his eyes get really big and he looks even cuter.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 7, 2020)

From left to right:Filbert,Joey,Hamlet,Sherb,Dom

I like all of these guys because they're small,handsome and fun to have on my island.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jul 7, 2020)

Cutest guy I have? Marshal, but I don't plan on keeping him.





Would recommend if you're looking for a cute smug, though.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jul 7, 2020)

I used to have a crush on beau in new leaf.. hes super cuteee


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 7, 2020)

Sherb, do I really need to explain? He is baby.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

Hopkins!



look he's adorable and my favorite and I'm definitely not biased because of that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 7, 2020)

Filbert. He's just..so _pure._


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2020)

zucker is definitely one of the cutest. he talks about bugs a lot and is the epitome of “” but he’s so good and i love him a lot.





_look at him_. he’s a baby


----------



## cocoacat (Jul 7, 2020)

I don't have these, I have Marshal, Zucker, and Boots, but I've had them before in other games and they are all cute.
Filbert, Broccolo, Roald, and the cutest of all, Stitches.


----------



## Megannn_ (Jul 7, 2020)

STITCHESSSS!!!! 
He's just soooo cute with his little face and colours and he's so silly and stupid<3 
Lazy is my fav personality so he's just perfect<333


----------



## Uffe (Jul 7, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Hopkins!
> View attachment 283814
> look he's adorable and my favorite and I'm definitely not biased because of that


Yes! Hopkins is the best. But you also might like Punchy the cat. But if you see Hopkins, you must get him.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 7, 2020)

Punchy is my cutest male villager. Lazy cat - check. Sassy expression - check. Cute default outfits - check. Punchy is my BFF. ^.^

I also have Rudy, who initially I didn’t think I’d like but he is now a keeper (once I get his house back to normal). I think he has such a cute voice and I think his design is interesting. I’m still not a fan of the muscle talk, but I’ll live. He looks super cute in the viking outfit (unfortunately he only wore it once).





I don’t have Marshal atm, but he’s another favorite of mine. I just love how he looks so grumpy but he’s actually a smug; and those cheeks are really too cute for me .


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 7, 2020)

I have Sherb right now and he's just so sweet and cute.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 7, 2020)

Sherb20 said:


> Sherb, do I really need to explain? He is baby.View attachment 283813



I think I may have found another dreamie; thank you Sherb . He really is adorable . I admit that I was more excited about Raymond when I was looking at the new villager pictures and completed ignored this little guy  since normally I’m not a big fan of goat villagers. But the more I see people posting his picture, the more he grew on me.


----------



## ZackFair77 (Jul 7, 2020)

Stitches and Marshal are definitely a must have if you're looking for cute boy villagers


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 7, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I think I may have found another dreamie; thank you Sherb . He really is adorable . I admit that I was more excited about Raymond when I was looking at the new villager pictures and completed ignored this little guy  since normally I’m not a big fan of goat villagers. But the more I see people posting his picture, the more he grew on me.


I was actually the same way! :0 Tbh I forgot he had even existed and then started seeing more pictures of him from other people and just grew to love him! I’m glad I and many others made you love Sherb more! Sometimes you just gotta see cute pictures of a villager in order to appreciate them more! <3


----------



## MegaRush (Jul 7, 2020)

applesauc3 said:


> I am trying to get a new male villager just because I have a lot of ladies on my island
> 
> can you guys pitch me some adorable boy villagers? and why they’re you’re faves?
> 
> Pics included would be awesome so I don’t have to google a million times since I’m on my phone hehe!


Walker. He's a nice lazy doggie.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 7, 2020)

All pictures are from nookipedia and hardly do them justice. 

Big fan of Genji, Graham , Clay and Stinky.
















I’ve always liked Cole, if you favor his specific kind of cutenesses: 






Hornsby is a cute lil baby rhino




Erik is also pretty darn adorable:


----------



## Serabee (Jul 7, 2020)

Out of my current ones, Dobie for sure!





He's such a cute old man wolf 





Here's his house/yard in my game ​


----------



## Opal (Jul 7, 2020)

Zucker, he's an adorable little takoyaki  Also Genji when he smiles. He looks like a chocolate covered dango or mochi. I like food in case you haven't noticed.


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jul 7, 2020)

Claude is such a cutie! I had a few lazies before him and I didn't click with any of them like I did with Claude.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 7, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> All pictures are from nookipedia and hardly do them justice.
> 
> Big fan of Genji, Graham , Clay and Stinky.
> 
> ...



Cole has actually been growing on me sver since I decorated his house in HHD. There is a Dragon Age character named Cole, so, with my DA theme in NL and HHD houses, I’ve been dressing up Cole like the DA Cole and using his picture as a reference to him. He was on my runners up list for possible villagers to have in my town when I was still deciding who I wanted in my town before getting the game.

Hornsby is really cute! He’s another one that I initially didn’t pay attention to initially since I do not like a lot of rhino villagers. But, again, just like with Sherb, he grew on me as I browse people’s screenshots and read about how much they liked him.  

I also liked Erik! I had him for a little while in NL and he was a hard one to have to say good bye to for another villager I wanted (I forgot who replaced him). 

Really nice favorites! I think they all have really interesting designs and can see why you like them.


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 7, 2020)

From the villagers I have, I would have to say Pietro... just hear me out he has a cuteness you really don't understand until you interact with him, he's always looking around and interacting with his environment and is overall a goofball  

From the villager I previously had, I'd have to say Filbert and Sherb for sure! Some of the best dialogue I've seen came from Filbert and Sherb, well, he is just so darn cute!


----------



## Kattea (Jul 7, 2020)

I don't have any cute males on my island, but I do like Erik and Marshal!


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 7, 2020)

Pietro because he loves to dance and sing. He's absolutely adorable.

And my island only has 3 boys. Dom is a good second place tho! If you dress him like a kindergartner or in the Childs Day items. He looks so cute running around with his cape and paper crown!~


----------



## JunoHorizon (Jul 7, 2020)

Beau probably the cutest on my island. I'm not super crazy about him, but I like how his lazy eyes mixed with the lazy villager dialogue makes him seem like he's high as a kite all the time.


----------



## jazzygoat (Jul 7, 2020)

Sherb!!! He’s so cute and dumb


----------



## nerfeddude (Jul 7, 2020)

From the ones I have - Erik, for sure! He's so sweet and friendly! I can't help myself, but smile every time I see him around.


Spoiler


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm the opposite of you I have 8 male villagers lol. I love them all but my favorites are Bob and Kid Cat. Bob's face just says it all and I've always had a special bond with Kid Cat.


----------



## elo-chan (Jul 7, 2020)

I can't get over how adorable Lopez looks with reading glasses. I swear I wasn't even thinking of keeping him as he was a starter, but he's a permanent resident now. Definitely my best boy.


----------



## amemome (Jul 7, 2020)

Bones. Was NOT originally a fan because I didn't really like lazy personality villagers, but he grew on me really quickly. Flappy ears, lots of airplane running. Occasionally cries about cookies and muffins. Looks VERY good with the Handmade Cape.


----------



## YueClemes (Jul 7, 2020)

My baby boy Erik <3









When he moving out ( I let him moved out to my friend island for reset his home, ofc invite him back right away ), his word still made me love him more



Spoiler: Moving out























Yes ofc see ya later my baby boy, welcome back <3



Spoiler: welcome back


----------



## Tiger513 (Jul 7, 2020)

Roscoe is the cutest! He started out as a grouch but now he spends most of his time on my island making jokes, singing and dancing. He's also the only villager that's given me art (a giant statue he said he found under his couch lol).


----------



## tajikey (Jul 7, 2020)

Rodney, and that's because nobody else in the world would agree.


----------



## Minimasher (Jul 7, 2020)

Ozzie is my cutest male villager in my opinion!


----------



## Noctis (Jul 7, 2020)

Sherb. I don't think I need to explain why. lol


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 8, 2020)

Dom. he's fluffy, He's chubby, He's petite. Whats not to love? also clay for the same reasons although he's not that popular compared to dom.


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 8, 2020)

Stitches ❤ He's such a cutie with his design and his kid-like personality. He's my baby ❤


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

Broccolo because I love him T^T <3


----------



## Locokoko182 (Jul 8, 2020)

Drago is best cutie


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 8, 2020)

Punchy, he's the goodest boi. Tybalt is the strongest, and Dobie is the man of the house


----------

